

Haskell,Ruby,Scala,Clojure, Tweaked [comparison redone]  - raphar
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/02/haskellrubyscalaclojure-tweaked/

======
dons
Please, no more! It's still measuring _different algorithms_ (memoizing,
iterative) and measuring them in _different ways_ (including/excluding startup
costs).

This says nothing, and does no one any good.

~~~
nuggien
I'm usually okay with these comparisons as long as the author lists his
intentions out, as well as his environment/hardware and how he runs each test.

I agree that the past two blog posts have been kind of pointless, but fun
anyways :)

